# Bad News....Save your 223 brass



## Shortdrift (Apr 5, 2004)

----- - Our Government at work. All of these dummies need to get a course in basic economics where they tell you if you want to profit, you have to sell for more than you have invested. 



*This is a call to arms*


Georgia Arms is the 5th largest retailer of ...223 Ammo in America . 
They sell 9mm, .45, .223 ammunition. 
They normally buy spent brass from the US Department of Defense. 
Spent brass is "one time used" shell cases used by our Military for training purposes.


They buy the brass, recondition it, and then reload the brass for resale to 
Law Enforcement, Gun Clubs, Gun Shops, and stores like Wal-Mart. 
They normally buy 30,000 lbs of spent brass at a time.


This week the DoD wrote a letter to the owner of Georgia Arms and informed him
that from now on the DoD will be destroying the spent brass, shredding it. 
It will [filtered] longer be available to the ammo makers, unless they buy it in a scrap 
shredded condition (which they have [filtered] use for). 
The shredded brass is now going to be sold by the DoD to China as scrap metal, 
after the DoD pays for it to be shredded. 
The DoD is selling the brass to China for less money than the ammo makers have
been paying, plus the DoD has to pay to have the brass shredded and 
do the accounting paperwork.


This sure helps the economy now doesn't it? 
Sell cheaper to China , and do not sell at all to a proven US business. 
Any hidden agenda working here? 
Obama is going after the Firearms Industry and our ammunition!!


The Georgia Arms owner even related a story that one of his competitors had 
already purchased a load of brass last week. 
The DoD contacted him this week and said they were sending someone over to
make sure it was destroyed. 
Shell cases he had already bought!


The brass has [filtered] value to the ammo maker if it is destroyed/shredded/melted. 
The ammo manufacturer only uses the empty brass cases to reload
different calibers, mainly .223 bullets.


The owner of Georgia Arms says that he will have to lay off at least half of his 60 workers,
within 2-3 months if the DoD will [filtered] longer sell spent brass cases to the industry. 
Georgia Arms has 2-3 months of inventory to use, by summer they're out.


If the Reloading Industry has to purchase new manufacture brass cases, 
then the cost of ammunition will double or even triple, 
plus the government wants to add a 500% tax on each shell.


You can read the information and see the DoD letter to Georgia Arms here:


The Shootist Site
http://www.theshootist.net/2009/03/dod-ends-sale-of-expended-military.html


----------



## misfit (Apr 5, 2004)

no sense rehashing old news.this has been discussed more than once and actually is not quite true.in other words,it ain't happenin'.they tried,but dropped it.
you need to keep up with current affairs old man,LOL.


----------

